# Created account but never finished... insurance risk?



## Silverstreak06 (Feb 8, 2015)

The other day I created a partner account with Uber and went through the process all the way up until it asked me to send in photos of my Arizona drivers license, Arizona insurance card, and Arizona registration.

Since I have just moved to Arizona and I do not have an Arizona license and my car is not yet registered in Arizona I stopped at that point. Then I found this forum and I have decided not to go forward. I have sent a request to Uber to delete my partner account.

I just got a new insurance policy with GEICO that is significantly cheaper for more coverage than I had with Safeco. Have I put my new policy at risk by simply starting to sign up with Uber? From what I've read here, GEICO is very proactive at canceling policies. Would there be anything to indicate to GEICO that I had an Uber partner account that would cause any red flags?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it.
By the way you do not qualify to become an Uber driver.
You must hold a valid driver license from the state you intend to drive in
for at least 1 year.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Silverstreak06 said:


> The other day I created a partner account with Uber and went through the process all the way up until it asked me to send in photos of my Arizona drivers license, Arizona insurance card, and Arizona registration.
> 
> Since I have just moved to Arizona and I do not have an Arizona license and my car is not yet registered in Arizona I stopped at that point. Then I found this forum and I have decided not to go forward. I have sent a request to Uber to delete my partner account.
> 
> I just got a new insurance policy with GEICO that is significantly cheaper for more coverage than I had with Safeco. Have I put my new policy at risk by simply starting to sign up with Uber? From what I've read here, GEICO is very proactive at canceling policies. Would there be anything to indicate to GEICO that I had an Uber partner account that would cause any red flags?


Yes. The fact that you would be driving for them would be a flag. Are you willing to lie to them? That is a serious charge if they catch you. And keep in mind, Uber has requested your insurance policy.


----------



## Silverstreak06 (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah I didn't really think that through. I have had a valid Washington license for 11 years and didn't realize the requirement was per state.

Should I just call GEICO and tell them that I started signing up and decided against it after reading about the insurance issues?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Silverstreak06 said:


> Yeah I didn't really think that through. I have had a valid Washington license for 11 years and didn't realize the requirement was per state.
> 
> Should I just call GEICO and tell them that I started signing up and decided against it after reading about the insurance issues?


Well how far in to processing did you get! I have heard that insurance companies in some states have ways of learning who has applied. I think it is probably in those states which require special licenses. If nothing was ever finalized, you would probably be fine. If you have never driven for them, you have nothing to worry about. I believe Geico has rolled out a specialty and see policy, not sure which states it will be available in.


----------



## Silverstreak06 (Feb 8, 2015)

I got to the screen that asks you to upload your documents (license, registration, insurance card). I never did that. I have never driven for any ride sharing company. At this point I never plan to.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Silverstreak06 said:


> Yeah I didn't really think that through. I have had a valid Washington license for 11 years and didn't realize the requirement was per state.
> 
> Should I just call GEICO and tell them that I started signing up and decided against it after reading about the insurance issues?


I am just one voice, and I do not drive for Uber.you will meet people on this forum, and other forums, who will advise you that the gap period is no big deal, And you can just tell them you were using your car for personal use. I don't know why anyone with a stellar driving record, and stable insurance would run such a risk. Especially for such a ridiculous level of income. I applaud you for pausing and thinking this through. I thought Arizona was one of the states which is mandating primary Commercial coverage for "app on" phase. I don't know what that status is at this point, I'm not up to speed on AZ politics.


----------



## craftyfellow (Nov 16, 2015)

I am in the same boat! I live in Vancouver, WA have been driving for Uber for more than a year in Vancouver & Portland, OR markets. I own a second home in the Phoenix area and this year wanted to start driving in Phoenix during the winter months. I am in process of transferring. AZ says I must have my drivers license, car registration and insurance all in AZ to drive there. To pay the Arizona vehicle license tax (vlt) to license my vehicle in AZ (several hundred dollars per year) on top of the 8% of value tax I paid in WA when I purchased it is too much! Plus who wants to go get a new drivers license every six months! An interesting note, I have a ride share gap insurance rider from USAA insurance here in WA at a cost of $27.33 every six months. I called today for a quote for the same ride share gap insurance rider from USAA insurance for AZ -$237 for six months! As I usually only drive 1-2 days per week, paying almost $1000 to drive for a few months makes no sense. I may just only drive 1/2 the year!


----------

